# How cold is too cold?



## vafan13 (Sep 20, 2008)

My recently found chinese mantis is currently living on my screened in porch as I have no proper living quarters for it inside my house. However, I'd rather make a crappy temporary home than have it die of cold temps overnight. Currently day temps are mid 70s and night temps are between mid 40s and low 50s. Will it be fine out there for a few more night until I get something setup or should I put together a makeshift temporary home?


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2008)

Will be fine until you can do that. The first frost often kills them. If it gets any lower than 40 I would say you need to bring it in.


----------



## vafan13 (Sep 20, 2008)

Rick said:


> Will be fine until you can do that. The first frost often kills them. If it gets any lower than 40 I would say you need to bring it in.


OK. Thank you.


----------

